# Want to try a tri



## Part time cyclist (27 Mar 2012)

I think I would like to try a triathlon, I ride a specialized Sirrus hybrid and can run at about 8min miles I can swim as well, but I am not the quickest at any of the above, can any one recommend a good triathlon for a complete novice to try ( that will be another experience ticked on the lists of experiences to do)


----------



## Mrbez (27 Mar 2012)

I am going to do the blenheim tri in June. I think it's the weekend of the 9/10.

This will be my first tri also.


----------



## 007fair (28 Mar 2012)

Not particularly close to where you live but my first will be Loch Ore Sprint (near Dunfermline) in early June. I believe it is a gentle introduction to open water swimming - I really hope so!


----------



## 007fair (28 Mar 2012)

Also there are a quite a few indoor pool Tri's which you may want to try out first. Not the real thing in my book but good practise


----------



## xxmimixx (29 Mar 2012)

Hi Ptc, I'm quite local (Sittingbourne) and planning to take part in a few Sprint Tris this year. The ones 
that I'm looking at are: 
Cranbrook Sprint 3rd of June
Maidstone 24th June
Canterbury 1st of July
Medway 21st of July
Brett Ashford Tri 19th August

Let me know if you need any more info  might meet you at one of those...


----------



## Part time cyclist (29 Mar 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Hi Ptc, I'm quite local (Sittingbourne) and planning to take part in a few Sprint Tris this year. The ones
> that I'm looking at are:
> Cranbrook Sprint 3rd of June
> Maidstone 24th June
> ...



Thanks for your info are any of these suitable for a novice with a flat bar bike, may be able to make the Medway one it will give me a bit of time to get my fitness up, can you give me any more info on this one. Thanks


----------



## xxmimixx (30 Mar 2012)

hi, of all of them I think the Ashford is the 'easiest' http://www.trispiritevents.com/Ashford-Triathlon/Brett-Ashford-Triathlon-Info.html
the Medway it's described as challeanging but Canterbury one less so. The run is completely flat and bike ondulating. If you can run 8mm and can swim ok then you should be fine 

http://www.velocity-events.co.uk/

http://www.maidstonetriathlon.com/


----------



## fimm (30 Mar 2012)

Any sprint tri, especially pool based ones, should be welcoming to a novice on any kind of bike. I did my first 3 tris on a cheap-o mountain bike with slicks.


----------

